# Violinist



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

do not know this Violinist but i thought i would pass it on
VERY SAD NEWS | Russian Violinist Dmitri Kogan Has Died – Aged 38
Russian violinist Dmitri Kogan has passed away from lymphatic cancer - aged just 38


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dmitri Kogan - Rachmaninov Vocalise.
I must admit I never heard his name before, therefore this small tribute.


----------

